# Impact WSPP issues?



## Mickyjegero (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all, 

Is anyone else have problems with Impact WSPP? Among other things I don't seem to be able to preview in browser and there are inconsistancies between different browsers. eg. The fade transitions don't seem to work on explorer.

Compare my site (mikesivyer.co.uk) in firefox and explorer to see what I mean.

Does anyone else have these issues? or am I doing something wrong?

Ps. I'm running LR 3.3 and Vista 32bit

Cheers

Mike


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not totally surprising that there is a difference (I see it too in IE) but sorting these things out is notoriously tricky as it involves scripting around the different way browsers work. I don't know what has been used to power the transition effects, but I'd suggest you'll have to contact Tim Armes directly.

John


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Mike,



Mickyjegero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is anyone else have problems with Impact WSPP? Among other things I don't seem to be able to preview in browser



That's correct.  The web module can only generate galleries, not sites, so you can't export sites from there.  The "Preview" button is just another case of this (the gallery is exported to a temporary location).



Mickyjegero said:


> and there are inconsistancies between different browsers. eg. The fade transitions don't seem to work on explorer.



Interestingly, it works for me in IE 7, but not IE 8.

The changes that I had to make to allow for the matting area have made the HTML more complicated, and it seems that IE8 is struggling to keep up.  The fade is technically working, but I admit it's not looking it's best.

I'll look into this when I get a chance.

Tim


----------



## Mickyjegero (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys... I've changed the transitions to slide for now, It seems to work better.


----------



## Mickyjegero (Feb 9, 2011)

Back again.... I'm still having issues with the Impact plugin and I'm curious to know if anyone else is having the same problems.... Whenever I try to update a collection the images seem to upload, then it hangs for 5 minutes or so before lightroom crashes. This is happening every time now and my site doesn't update before the crash leaving me unable to make any changes or corrections. I'm not sure whether it is Lightroom, or the plugin. I thought maybe it was a RAM issue but I have upgraded to 4Gb and still have problems. Also I can't delete photos from the server once they are uploaded I get a message pop up saying photos cannot be deleted from the service due to an unknown error.

It's beginning to drive me a little crazy... Anyone have any ideas?

Mike


----------



## CMP (May 18, 2011)

I just experienced something similar.  I created a sub-gallery, uploaded 4 images, and everything went smoothly.  Then I dragged in the other 50 images I wanted to upload to the gallery, and the process stalled.  After cancelling the upload, Lightroom hung.
Subsequently, I attempted to upload only 5 images at a time.  These images would upload (I confirmed they were on the server via a separate SSH session), but the new images were never linked to in the Impact slideshow.
Finally, my last effort was to switch the gallery from "Impact" to "Contact sheet" and I was able to upload all 54 images in one swoop.


----------



## Mickyjegero (Jun 15, 2011)

More issues with this plugin... Lightroom still crashes everytime I upload or update (I am sure it is actually crashing due to the dialog box popping up informing me that "a problem has caused lightroom to stop working"). This is happening 100% of the time so is a major issue (for me at least). 

The order which I set the images to appear doesn't seem to have any bearing on the order in which they appear anymore (even with user order selected). 

Instead of first image being used for the thumb as selected it's using the third. 

I am also unable to delete photos once they are uploaded... I just get a message pop up saying "Can't update this collection - UNABLE TO DELETE PHOTO - $$$/AgNet10/Exceptions/UNKNOWN = An unknown error occurred".

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Blayson (Sep 11, 2012)

Tim is there a tutorial somewhere for impact WSPP ,I purchased several months ago and still don't understand how to get it working. 
Thanks


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Mike

I was just looking at your site in Firefox. When you browse the 'Portfolio' page here you have the following categories

Weddings, People, Landscape, Travel, Music, Art, Sport & Wildlife

Now, I'm not sure if this is intentional or not, but when you load up one of the galleries (Weddings for instance) in the browser 'tab' I see 'a Weddings'. For People, I see 'b People' etc. This is found in the HTML of each page as 

<head>       <title>b People</title>

I'm sure you know where I'm heading here....... If not, you will when you load up the 'Art' page here


Regards
John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL, that stinks!  (Sorry


----------



## Blayson (Mar 14, 2014)

I am getting the same error message as Micky above. Would it help to post the error log here?


----------

